# 2013 Dragonfly Marsh Hen with 4-stroke 9.9 Yamaha



## jlbluewater (Jan 22, 2014)

Business demands out of state place this nearly new 15'*Dragonfly Marsh Hen *on the market. Fully rigged with Continental trailer, push pole holders, 6-gal gas tank, cast/pole platforms and less than 10 original hours on the Yamaha 9.9 4S. 15' LOA, 48" Beam and 3" Draft.
Ask *$11,500*. Call John at 386-314-6570 for more information.


----------



## antonsalieri (Jan 16, 2014)

Obligatory request for pictures...


----------



## jlbluewater (Jan 22, 2014)

sorry for not being able to post pics, the boat is sold!


----------

